# ATI radeon 9250 nie chce się zainstalować

## kr--is

Witam jestem nowy na forum i w ogóle w linuxie, doszedłem do etapu kiedy trzeba zainstalować karte grafiki i nie da rady, prubowałem robić to co wszyscy na forum radzą ale np. nie mam takich ścieżek do plików tip. 

Tak wygląda instalacja sterów

http://img83.imageshack.us/img83/2481/1003145jx2.jpg

Proszę pomóżcie bo już nie mam siły do niego

----------

## Belliash

inna wersje sterow probowales?

----------

## kr--is

prubowałem wpisywać ati-radeon>(inna wersja ) i nic chyba zę źle sie do tego zabrałem

----------

## msch

mtrr i agogart masz w kernelu w kompilowane?

----------

## kr--is

Nie przypominam sobie żeby w ogule takie opcje były umnie, a modyfikowałem go już ze 20 razy

----------

## kr--is

A jednak znalazłem mtrr ale drugij opcji nie, mtrr byla włączona

----------

## Belliash

agpgart  :Wink: 

musi byc, bo w kazdym jest.

ew. PCI-E Suppoirt musisz miec  :Wink: 

----------

## kr--is

Znalazłem, jest włączona

Ja sie juz z tym męcze 3 dzień, jak macie jeszcze jakieś pomysły to piszczie ja wszystkie wyprubuje

----------

## lokocool

Wiec tak ja sie tez meczylem z ATI  :Wink:  ale mi sie udalo. 

Taki oto male HOWTO jakie napisalem na innym forum:

Wiec tak moze od pocztku:

Najpierw trzeba odpowiednio skonfigurowac jajo ( o ile sie nie ma to najpierw #emerge gentoo-sources):

```
cd /usr/src/linux 

make menuconfig
```

teraz tutaj musimy wybrac mniej wiecj tak:

```
   * Loadable module support

        o Enable loadable module support włączone (symbol gwiazdki)

        o Module unloading  włączone

        o Automatic kernel module loading ť włączone

   * dla kart PCI Express

        o Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA) ť PCI Express support ť włączone

   * File systems Pseudo filesystems Virtual memory file system support  włączone

   * Processor type and features MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support  włączone

   * Device drivers Character Devices

        o /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  jako moduł (symbol M)

            + chipset odpowiedni dla płyty głównej (nVidia, VIA itp.) jako moduł

        o Direct Rendering Manager wyłączony (włączenie spowoduje niezaładowanie sterownika)
```

Ważne by nie wkompilowywać wsparcia AGP w jądro, a skompilować je jako moduł.

Po skonfigurowaniu:

```
make && make install_modules
```

no i:

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage
```

 ( a w zasadzie zamiast tego drugiego bzImage nazwa jaka sie chce i jaka ma byc ustawiona pozniej w Grubie)

takze pamietajmy zeby jajo ustawic w grubie --> 

```
/boot/grub/grub.conf
```

O ile instalujemy swiezego Genciaka przed emergowniem iXów w pliku /etc/make.conf nalezy umiesic taki wpis:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa fbdev nv nvidia"
```

Glownie chodzi o fglrx --> reszte mam dodana awryjnie, jest to sterownik 2D dla ATI ( radeon) i taki sam komplecik dla nVidii  :Wink: 

o ile mamy juz X albo nawet KDE to musimy wpisac jeszcze

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

teraz 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

No i teraz najfajniesza czesc, czyli konfiguracja xorg.conf --> (zakladam ze kazdy ma juz jakis wiec nie bede omawial calosci, tylko kwestie zwiazana z karta)

```
nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

odszukujemy sekcje od karty graficznej i

```
Section "Device" 

Identifier "Card0" 

Driver "fglrx" 

BusID "PCI:1:0:0" 

Option "no_accel" "no" 

Option "no_dri" "no" 

Option "AGPMode" "8" 

Option "EnablePageFlip" "True" 

EndSection
```

po czym przełączamy na biblioteki dostarczane przez ATI:

```
#eselect opengl set ati
```

aby wszytko sie zaladowalo przy starcie systemu musimy dopisac do

```
nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

```
agpgart 

via_agp --> lub inny modul w zależnosci od tego, który został ustawiony przy kompilacji kernela

fglrx
```

No i teraz szybki restart i o ile wszystko sie ldnie zaladuje to otwieramy konsole i:

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

i jesli otrzymamy wiadomosc 

```
direct rendering: Yes

```

znaczy ze wsjo dziala  :Smile: 

to tyle... Moje Boje na przykladzie Gigabyte'a Radeona 9550 128MB  :Wink: 

Powyzsza metoda dziala na 100%  :Wink: 

Pozdr.

----------

## mbar

No przecież widać, że ma DRM właczony w kernelu a nie powinien. Po drugie to ati-drivers chyba nie obsługują już nic wcześniejszego od 9500.

 *lokocool wrote:*   

> Ważne by nie wkompilowywać wsparcia AGP w jądro, a skompilować je jako moduł.

 

A to jest akurat bzdura, bo równie dobrze może być wkompilowane na stałe.

----------

## 13Homer

Nie da się zainstalować 8.27 na jądrze 2.6.18, odmaskuj 8.30 i pójdzie jak z płatka (o ile reszta jest OK), albo wróć do jądra 2.6.17.

----------

## mbar

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> odmaskuj 8.30 i pójdzie jak z płatka

 

...oczywiście po tym jak sam dopiszesz obsługę Radeonów 9250.

----------

## 13Homer

 *mbar wrote:*   

>  *13Homer wrote:*   odmaskuj 8.30 i pójdzie jak z płatka 
> 
> ...oczywiście po tym jak sam dopiszesz obsługę Radeonów 9250.

 

Noo, ale instalacja powinna się powieść :) Faktycznie, 8.28+ nie obsługują 9xxx. To pozostaje tylko powrót do jądra 2.6.17 albo otwarty sterownik readeon.

Na stronie ATI są do pobrania źródła 8.29, a na sieci można znaleźć 8.31. Dziwne..

EDIT: wyjaśniło się, 8.31 nie obsługują X700 Mobility.

----------

## kr--is

I teraz już wszystko gra i buczy  :Smile: 

Dzięki panownie, 

jak będę miał jeszcze jakieś pytania to sie odezwe   :Very Happy: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *kr--is wrote:*   

> I teraz już wszystko gra i buczy :)
> 
> Dzięki panownie, 
> 
> jak będę miał jeszcze jakieś pytania to sie odezwe  :D

 

Czy my też możemy zadawać pytania? Bo ja mam jedno: co pomogło? Nie zależy Ci na tym, żeby ktoś inny też skorzystał z Twojego doświadczenia? I dodaj [SOLVED] na początku tytułu (to taki dobry zwyczaj).

----------

## kr--is

Pomogla wyczerpujaca wypowiedz kolegi LOKOCOOL a take zle sterowniki  :Smile: 

----------

## anthrax_

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> To pozostaje tylko powrót do jądra 2.6.17
> 
> 

 

Dlaczego akurat tego?

----------

## 13Homer

Hm.., może trochę przesadziłem. U mnie stabilna wersja (8.27) nie chciała się kompilować z jądrem 2.6.18, zaś ostatnia niestabilna z 2.6.17. Jądro .18 ma dopiero r2, więc doszedłem do wniosku, że nie będzie w ogóle działać z tą wersją.

----------

